# How to remove automatic shifter knob on an A6?



## porsche-buff (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm attempting to replace the shifter selector cover plate but cannot figure out how to remove the shift knob to allow the old plate to be removed. I'm assuming the "chrome button" on the side of the knob is the key.....Please share if you know how to remove the knob. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## silver96 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: How to remove automatic shifter knob on an A6? (porsche-buff)*

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/int.html look under Retrofitting a Tiptronic Steering Wheel on an A6


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

*It is very easy to do...*

The steps are quite easy. 
1. Put the gear selector in "4" (if you have 2001 or older) or "S" (2002 and newer).
2. Pull chrome button on left side of knob out (you should see about a 1/4 inch gap on the bottom side of the button), while pulling straight up on the knob. You have to pull up HARD...it takes more effort than you would think.
FYI - make sure you have something to wedge into the gap on the bottom of the button. I use a blade fuse or something similar to wedge into the button's gap. If it retracts into the knb after you pull it out, it is a PITA to get back out. You will need to pull the button out for re-installation.
Once the knob is off, you can remove the metal shift bezel that you posted elsewhere that is damaged. They are expensive to replace. I used sandpaper to brush the finish, and it looks awesome!
Check it out on my registry page here:
http://registry.audiworld.com/...13925


_Modified by BostonDriver at 6:15 AM 10-3-2005_


----------

